# WHAT TO EXPECT FROM THE EDGE



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Running to the edge tomorrow. Have never been there before. Just wondering what to look for, hoping to find some amberjack and grouper. How deep is the water? What kind of bottom is it? Thanks for any help. P.S. New to forum, hello to all.


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

use slip lead with 50 lb leader with small pigfish pinfish and small hardtails on bottom for scamp and bigger baits such as pogies aka white snapper or ruby lips up in the water column for jacks with 80 lb long leaders and fish 20 to 30 feet off the bottom with two hook rigs for bigger beeliners and always have a drift line out with cigar minnow or sardine for king dolphin wahoo , good luck


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

In general fish will stay just on the top side of the drop off... if you are drifting it's time to reset a minute or so after you see the drop off fall off.

If you anchor try to get the baits right on the top side of the drop off. Watch the lines after they hit bottom. Imagine where they arein relation to the boat and position the boat accordingly. Just because you anchor the boat right over the drop off doesn't mean the baits are right under the boat.

Don't be afraid to move the boat to someplace even close by if the bite slows.If Flipper shows up or the sharks are thick, move a mile or so. 

The "Edge" runs about 060 degrees to 240 degrees. It's not a bad idea to put out a line or two and troll as you move or simply searchfrom spot to spot.

ALWAYS, ALWAYShave a rod rigged for apitch bait readyto pitch out if a Cobia or a big Mahi shows up. Mono leader, preferably a live bait standing by. If one shows up be calm and methodical, hook it right and pitch that livey or dead bait10 feet or so out in front of the fish.

It's a bit early, but if you catch a blackfin tuna, chum like CRAZY and freeline a one inch hunk of ANY bait in the chumline. After it's out 100 yards reel it back in and do it again.

Good Luck


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

if the bottom bite is slow then pull some blue/white and black/purple illanders with ballyhoo


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (9/26/2009)*if the bottom bite is slow then pull some blue/white and black/purple illanders with ballyhoo


And a cedar plug way down the center. There should be a lot of big blackfin out there right now.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

If you anchor on the edge this time of year, make sure you are continuously chumming. Blackfin tuna, wahoo, king, and dolphin can show up at any time. One trick for blackfin tuna that works great on the edge: put a live pinfish back about 20-30 feet behind the boat. Use a mono leader. Kings and wahoo don't mess with pinfish much but blackfin love them. We occasionally pick up a cobia as well.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I dont think you will find any AJs there. All of the rest of the info posted seems good. You will constantly be marking new spots so be ready to lock them in.


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

Why wouldn't there be any AJs at the Edge???


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sniper (9/29/2009)*I dont think you will find any AJs there. All of the rest of the info posted seems good. You will constantly be marking new spots so be ready to lock them in.


why is that praytell?


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

had a charter today and caught 4 jacks all 25 to 30 pounds on the edge plus plenty of 1.5 to 2.5 lb beeliners. couple scamp 1 trigger and plenty of mackeral, 1 just over 30 lbs. rest of them snakes. jacks were caught on hardtails and pogies


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I've alwsays caught jacks out there. Real ones too, not the little dinky short jacks everyone catches on the shallow wrecks.


----------

